# Do you chew on your stylus?



## Suicune (Aug 23, 2013)

I never really noticed how much I chew on my stylus until I forgot it was in my mouth today and nearly swallowed it. On most of my styluses you can see little bite marks. Do you guys do this too?


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

I never even had the thought of chewing my stylus xD I just have the habit of spinning it on my fingers.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 23, 2013)

Aaaaah I remember doing this when I had my DSi! D: I still have the stylus and system, but I haven't done it since.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

OMG I chew my 3DS stylus, the black end where you pull it. Something about it really helps me focus on my game.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 23, 2013)

I did it on my old NDS stylus, in the end my spit had destroyed the plastic and it would just fall out of the NDS lol.
Haven?t really done it with my 3ds stylus because I don?t want it to break too.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 23, 2013)

I do it all the time! It helps me focus on the game! One of my bad habits.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 23, 2013)

I chew every pencil and pen I have. I also do that on my stylus.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 23, 2013)

Only ven I get very nervous.


----------



## beffa (Aug 23, 2013)

Yup.

The whole end of my stylus is COVERED in bite marks. It doesn't fit in the slot anymore. Looks like a dog's chewed it. I don't realize it most of the time but it helps me concentrate. It's also got blood on it from when I caught my gum whilst chewing it and the blood got in the bite ridges. Yuck. I need another one.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 23, 2013)

beffa said:


> Yup.
> 
> The whole end of my stylus is COVERED in bite marks. It doesn't fit in the slot anymore. Looks like a dog's chewed it. I don't realize it most of the time but it helps me concentrate. *It's also got blood on it from when I caught my gum whilst chewing it and the blood got in the bite ridges*. Yuck. I need another one.



That?s pretty hardcore xD


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I did it on my old NDS stylus, in the end my spit had destroyed the plastic and it would just fall out of the NDS lol.
> Haven?t really done it with my 3ds stylus because I don?t want it to break too.



It's not you're saliva that does it. It's the fact that the end of the stylus where we bite is also the device that keeps it tight in place where you slide it into the DS. The more we chew, the weaker it is to hold it in place. I know so because it's happened to me multiple times. I've had to buy so many stylus packs due to this reason..


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2013)

Eww, no.  That's disgusting.


----------



## Bones (Aug 23, 2013)

I sometimes hold it between my teeth/lips if I need both of my hands for something, but usually I just try to set it on something else instead.

And I don't think I've ever chewed on mine either. lol.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 23, 2013)

SockHead said:


> It's not you're saliva that does it. It's the fact that the end of the stylus where we bite is also the device that keeps it tight in place where you slide it into the DS. The more we chew, the weaker it is to hold it in place. I know so because it's happened to me multiple times. I've had to buy so many stylus packs due to this reason..



I did not really bite mine though I just had it in my mouth, and the stylus started to disolve, and yeah it's the top of the stylus that holds it in place in the "holder" so if you bite it it's not gonna fit properly.
they probably make a fortune from selling styluses lol


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2013)

no i dont


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 23, 2013)

My sister did on the dsi. On the 3DS, I hook the end of the stylus on my teeth and kinda just..well idk. I'm too focused on my games to pay attention to what I'm doing. My stylus won't stay in anymore either.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2013)

N-n-n-no-yes.


----------



## Mya (Aug 23, 2013)

Well when I get nervous with my boyfriend on New Leaf I do bite it..


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I did not really bite mine though I just had it in my mouth, and the stylus started to disolve, and yeah it's the top of the stylus that holds it in place in the "holder" so if you bite it it's not gonna fit properly.
> they probably make a fortune from selling styluses lol



Yeah I never bit hard on my 3DS stylus just to be safe, and it still would fall out of the slot. Now I've got 3 extras haha


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

Nope, the only habit I've formed involving my stylus is constantly extending/closing it 'till it clicks.

And of course dropping it when it slips out of my hands.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 24, 2013)

I think I'm a little more likely to use it to clean my ear than I am to chew on it.


BUT DON'T MISINTERPRET THAT. I'm totally not admitting to doing that at all, ever, never will, nope nope nope.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 24, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Eww, no.  That's disgusting.



^^


----------



## Farobi (Aug 24, 2013)

Eww i wouldnt.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 24, 2013)

Nah. I'll sometimes touch it to my lips, but I never actually chew on it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2013)

I used to chew on the stylus from the first model DS, but as time went on and I realized it wouldn't stay in the little area for it, I decided to stop.


----------



## LerkeTurkey (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh, absolutely. All the time. Unfortunately, though, I parted with my stylus when it fell out of my mouth about 2 days ago while playing ACNL. When I find it, man, I'm going to chew the **** out of that thing._ Does that sound weird?_


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't, not at all.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

If I'm playing Professor Layton, I NEED to chew my stylus. Something about it soothes me.
But now it is SOOO loose. I was scratching it against a wall carelessly until I realized it would become more smooth. Plus the bite marks on the end. So if my 3DS is upside down, it falls out.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 24, 2013)

Not chew but like hold it in my mouth sometimes so I don't have to keep putting it in its place again, which gets annoying.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 24, 2013)

I only hold it by my lips when I'm busy turning it on or opening it up. I don't chew on my stylus due to how OCD I am as to who I have my systems look like they are brand new.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 24, 2013)

I chew on literally everything.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 24, 2013)

Never have, never will.


----------



## Redacted (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes... I thought it was just me. Not that often though.


----------



## Nao (Aug 24, 2013)

I am left-handed and the stylus holder is on the right side of the 3ds, so it feels too cumbersome and time-wasting to pull it out for half a second every time I need it. Seriously, it takes more time to pull it out than the task I actually need it for takes. Because of this, I spend most of my play time with it sticking out of my mouth, whether I'm chewing on it or not.


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 24, 2013)

Nao said:


> I am left-handed and the stylus holder is on the right side of the 3ds, so it feels too cumbersome and time-wasting to pull it out for half a second every time I need it. Seriously, it takes more time to pull it out than the task I actually need it for takes. Because of this, I spend most of my play time with it sticking out of my mouth, whether I'm chewing on it or not.


That's exactly what I do!  Another left-hander here, but I only keep it in my mouth, I never chew.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Aug 24, 2013)

Most of the time when the stylus is in my hand, I use my teeth on the end of the stylus on the tab part to pull on the stylus to extend it and then I push it back down again and repeat. And I often hold it in my mouth on the side of the stylus too!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, I do actually! I don't normally chew on things, but I began to develop the simple habit of holding the stylus in my mouth since I got New Leaf. That then developed into nomming on it. Now its not just my stylus, its my pen tablet too x.x; 
Whats worse, I keep dropping it... it goes into my mouth shortly after... sick right e.e'


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 24, 2013)

I chew on my stylus all the time. XD Back when I got a DS, I loved LPS, so I had one of those big fat styluses with a polar bear on it (I might be able to find a pic somewhere) and after about a month I couldn't even use it because the tip of it was so mangled the screen wouldn't recognize it.

My new stylus I chew on all the time, even after I drop it, like Marceline. XD Luckily it's not enough to mangle it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2013)

No. I just have a habit of using it to scribble words on my legs and the leather recliner during loading times.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 24, 2013)

Platinum Lucario said:


> Most of the time when the stylus is in my hand, I use my teeth on the end of the stylus on the tab part to pull on the stylus to extend it and then I push it back down again and repeat. And I often hold it in my mouth on the side of the stylus too!



That's what I do; it's quite entertaining XD


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2013)

My 3DS stylus broke because I was chewing it so badly almost every single day! XD


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 24, 2013)

EW no.


----------



## Heir (Aug 24, 2013)

Gross, of course not


----------



## puppy (Aug 24, 2013)

thats gross you guys need to stop


----------



## Fleiding (Aug 24, 2013)

No.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 24, 2013)

Eww No!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 24, 2013)

I broke my tooth chewing on a stylus.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

puppy said:


> thats gross you guys need to stop


Actually you need to stop ordering us around, just say that's gross and we'll honestly take your opinion the respectful way. What were you expecting on a "chew on your stylus" thread?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Aug 24, 2013)

No.


----------



## puppy (Aug 24, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Actually you need to stop ordering us around, just say that's gross and we'll honestly take your opinion the respectful way. What were you expecting on a "chew on your stylus" thread?



_oh my god_ why does like everyone take things so seriously here


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2013)

puppy said:


> _oh my god_ why does like everyone take things so seriously here



If you're going to make a comment, then obviously people are going to take it seriously :s


----------



## puppy (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicole_AC. said:


> If you're going to make a comment, then obviously people are going to take it seriously :s


ok


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 24, 2013)

I used to on my DS lite stylus...it got so malformed that it couldn't stay in the DS properly 0_0 I always had chewed on straws until they get malformed too xD

I'm refraining from doing that to my 3DS stylus since most of it is metal (I think). Though my hands get sweaty from holding it too much...and it looks like it's beginning to rust...



Spoiler




 My current stylus (left) and a kinda broken stylus I never use (right)


----------



## chillv (Aug 24, 2013)

I used bite my styli so much that I my parents had to buy me new ones.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I bite the end of my stylus (especially the 3DS one). I used to bite on my pencil in school so that's where that came from, but I still do it with my stylus without thinking.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 25, 2013)

I am consistently chewing on my stylus.  It's a habit I just can't seem to kick.  -_-  People point it out, but really I don't care.  Even when I don't have my 3DS, I'm chewing on the dang stylus.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't be caught dead chewing on mine. v-v

I have a younger brother and sister play with my 3DS, and they always use the stylus. Who knows where those hands have been... >_> I do have a habit of carrying it around with me after playing a game, and misplacing it.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes I do. ;; I do it with pens as well. I don't really know why though... But ech, I should probably stop. My teeth are a bit sensitive and once I chewed on my stylus so much it chipped my bottom tooth just a tiny bit. It's not noticeable at all, and my teeth are in good condition but it felt all rough and gross for ages and really bugged me. So yes, that's a reason why I should stop. :x


----------



## Leanne (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the bad habit of keeping it in my mouth when I play... But I don't chew on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the bad habit of keeping it in my mouth when I play... But I don't chew on it.


----------



## Clement (Aug 25, 2013)

I do all the time.  I've gone through several styluses this way.  Terrible habit to have.


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 25, 2013)

THIS IS GROSS.  IMO.


----------



## beebs (Aug 25, 2013)

I tend to hold the stylus with my mouth if my hands are busy, but I don't chew on it. I do it subconsciously. Every time I realize it's in my mouth I think, "Ehh this is gross. . . I should stop. . ." But I do it again anyways. Oh well, I'll have a hardy constitution!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I'm going to barf if I read this thread any longer.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2013)

O-o
I dont chew on my stylus...
I have a mario stylus with a yoshi mini figurine at the end too so chewing on it would ruin my stylus


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Aug 26, 2013)

No, I just keep it in my mouth sometimes while I'm playing a game, just like my fellow lefties on here.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh my god, yeah.. I used to. It was a habit I couldn't stop doing with the stylus I got with my DS. It was kinda gross with all of the bite marks on the bottom of the stylus, like where the tip is. I stopped because.. well as all of the people above me are saying, it's kinda disgusting.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> O-o
> I dont chew on my stylus...
> I have a mario stylus with a yoshi mini figurine at the end too so chewing on it would ruin my stylus



o.o I want a stylus like that. I would never let it touch anything but my 3DS and my clean hand. 
But knowing me, it would get dropped anyway.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2013)

yes sadly
i dont chew on it tho it just wiggles in my mouth


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 27, 2013)

Lol, yeah. Sometimes I can't help it, more like sucking on it though, not chewing it. Typically when I'm organizing furniture in my house xD


----------



## Lucks (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a stylus from my first ds that I keep next to me just for that purpose xD


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't chew on mine but sometimes I pick my ear with it.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Aug 27, 2013)

I used to do that.  Now I have the even more destructive habit of chewing on my headset wire.  There's a hole wrapped in duct tape on it.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 27, 2013)

No I do not.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> I don't chew on mine but sometimes I pick my ear with it.



I...  You....  wat  lol


----------



## qqsd (Aug 27, 2013)

I chew the end of mine where you pull it out a lot. But there aren't any bite marks on it because I guess I chew lightly or something.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 27, 2013)

Ew, no. Also my god, no. ._. I would never risk damaging something important by chewing on it.

The closest I get is that I usually hold it in my mouth while I play my games. Usually because my cat likes to take objects like Pencils and spirit them away to parts unknown, so I can't set my stylus down.


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 27, 2013)

I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY ME!
I chew my stylus all the time. I have a serious problem too. I've broken four of my braces brackets  but what am I gonna do?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aquadirt said:


> *Even when I don't have my 3DS, I'm chewing on the dang stylus.*



this


----------



## Suicune (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey said:


> I used to do that.  Now I have the even more destructive habit of chewing on my headset wire.  There's a hole wrapped in duct tape on it.



Whenever I have my earphones in I take the wire and wrap it around the inside of my mouth, kind of like braces. I don't chew on it, I just keep it in my mouth like that, lol.

Well, I'm glad that I'm not the only one who chews on their stylus. Some of posts in this thread are hilarious, by the way.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 27, 2013)

It's one of the many bad habits I have and I often tend to keep the stylus in my mouth for when I need to use it.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha!  So I'm not the only one.  It's either that or my glasses.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 28, 2013)

maxfactor said:


> Haha!  So I'm not the only one.  It's either that or my glasses.



I chew the ends of my glasses. It's such a bad habit too because glasses are expensive.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't literaly CHEW my stylus because i bit the top off one befor and i don't want this one broken. I knda just do the chewing movement, but i don't press my teeth right down

- - - Post Merge - - -



Platinum Lucario said:


> Most of the time when the stylus is in my hand, I use my teeth on the end of the stylus on the tab part to pull on the stylus to extend it and then I push it back down again and repeat. And I often hold it in my mouth on the side of the stylus too!



That is all exactly what i do :3


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 3, 2014)

i didn't know people did this 

y'all are nasty


----------



## cIementine (Jan 3, 2014)

If I hadn't lost my stylus, I probably would do xD
But I honestly can't be bothered to buy a new pack :/


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to chew my DS Lite stylus(es) pretty badly... but I made a point to stop when I got a 3DS and now I don't even think about it


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 3, 2014)

I never chewed them, but I did hold my ds lite stylus really tight - they used to break in half all the time and my dad would get annoyed at me for asking for a new one :S


----------



## Roggyrichy (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol I do this 24/7 chewing my stylus


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

No I don't because all the tiny teeth indents would annoy me and because it's gross in my opinion.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 3, 2014)

My cats do that for me.


----------



## sauceisis (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't chew on it but I hold it in my mouth lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh.

I'm not the only one.

My DS stylus is chewed on.
I probably need braces because of how hard I bite on it.
Friends call it gross, and I occasionally do it to their styluses every once in a while...
It's really comforting, to me at least.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 3, 2014)

YES! I try not to but I can't help it! The teeth marks annoy me! I try to do it as lightly as possible!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 3, 2014)

I sometimes hold it between my teeth when I got my hands full, but I never bite it.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes! Well not anymore...I used chew on the plastic tip of the DS lite stylus and it got DESTROYED. I somehow managed to stop the habit.


----------



## Cherry879 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nope  I don't chew anything!  Maybe it's because I really hate it when someone borrows my pencil and I get it back all chewed and destroyed >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

I did when I had the lite, my regular 3ds' ones just kept falling out of the holder so had to tape them stuck.. For my shiny 3ds xl now, nope XD


----------



## Mary (Jan 4, 2014)

I never have a stylus long enough to chew it. I always lose them before then.


----------



## Mao (Jan 4, 2014)

Only on my old ds's stylus xD trying to keep my 3ds xl one pristine lol


----------



## Amyy (Jan 4, 2014)

I dont bite it but it'll be in my mouth ahah


----------



## Lassy (Jan 4, 2014)

I never chew xD


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol I used to until I realized that I did. I've since made an effort to stop. Now the only time it touches my mouth is when I'm extending it (so I don't have to put the 3DS down)


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

I chew on my ds one, but not on my 3ds one


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 4, 2014)

I never do...I guess I don't get into the habit of chewing things XD


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 4, 2014)

Kiinnda.. ;w; I try to stop though.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes! Destroyed my original stylus that came with my 3DS XL and the stylus would just end up falling out of the system because of this... That is the reason I lost it, and because I lost it I am resorting to using my finger or my old DS stylus which is WAY too small to fit in the 3DS so I will probably lose that too ._.


----------



## beffa (Jan 4, 2014)

I just broke my next stylus … n__n time to use a bobby pin until I can get _another_ new one.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

No?why?


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 5, 2014)

Who would have thought that a topic like this would ever get 11 pages of answers.

I don't chew on it, but I noticed that I do put it in my mouth for some reason. I don't know how to explain it other than I just like the feeling of it on my tongue. Ever since I was a baby, I've always had this habit of putting stuff in my mouth. There's probably a term for this.

I think it was related to needing comfort.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 5, 2014)

It got to the point where it wouldn't go back in the slot as I'd chewed it so much :/


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

Thankfully no! ;w; I do chew on school pencils alot when I'm bored or anxious, but not my stylus. I think because its smaller, and it's not close to my face. Where as my school pencil is close to my face when sitting down on a desk. So its kind of a habit that I don't notice. I always feel weird when people ask to borrow a pencil from me because I chewed it and yep , its quite awkward. I wouldn't be able to stand my stylus all chewed up!! It would just bother me because styluses are harder to obtain than regular pencils.


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

We should turn this into a poll with three options: yes, no, and GROSS!


----------



## Beary (Jan 5, 2014)

All the time xD
I need to break that habit...


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 5, 2014)

Mary said:


> We should turn this into a poll with three options: yes, no, and GROSS!



No, that was rude of me.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jan 5, 2014)

All the flippin time.I have to use a ds stylus since I lost my 3ds one.But it is covered in bite marks and some blood from my gums.


----------



## BlueySky98 (Jan 6, 2014)

When I had my stylus (before I lost it) I would always chew on the end, or even not use it and hold it in my mouth.. ^^; Bit disgusting, yeah but it's habit. I bite my nails too so, perhaps it's sort of like the same concept.


----------

